# Western or english??



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

When I started riding again after 40 years (I'm 59) I decided to go western, because I mostly wanted to trail ride. I used to show/train hunters and jumpers, and occasionally rode western, but I figured I would need the security of a western saddle at my age, and for trail riding, western just seemed 'right'.

I wound up with a nice western endurance saddle, and had fun buying matching western gear for it - bridle, real nice felt pad, mohair cinch, etc. I FINALLY got all the gear I wanted/needed. When I rode, I felt a little insecure, partly becasue of my medical disorder, but I thought it was also because I hadn't riden for so long, and I was a LOT older! 

Then my husband decided to buy an english saddle to ride in - heaven knows why - he always rode western. Anyway, it is too big for me, but I sat in it and suddenly my balance is back! It was like I was home again and I felt perfectly comfortable and in control.

SO... now I'm probably going to start all over again loking for english stuff that I really can't afford, unless someone can talk me out of it!! :lol: Is riding trails in english just as fun/safe/appropriate? ALso, I know I will have a lot more trouble mounting in an english saddle when I am away from the barn - again because of my medical condition. Is that reason enough for me to stick with western? 

By the way, I posted this under tack and equipment, but I saw this saddle on Craigslist. It is a Jeffries All purpose for $300.00 including stirrups, leather girth and real fleece pad. Does anyone know anything about that brand or have comments on that saddle? If I get an englih saddle, I know I will probably want to jump a little in the future, so i want a saddle I can trail ride and jump in. 

Please let me know your thoughts. Thanks!!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

You could compromise and go Aussie-style. Mine FEELS like my Bates AP, only less bouncy since it doesn't have CAIR - and that is a good thing, BTW:



















Plenty of rings to hang/tie things to, I like the horn, easy to stay in if the horse hits the fan, but it really does ride like my Bates.

Haven't tried jumping in it. Sure it wouldn't be good for big jumps, but small ones might be OK.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Wife went from western to this, Paragon Saddle With Horn and now rides on a postage stamp sized english saddle on trails. You'll never convince her to go back either.


----------



## floyd2012 (Sep 9, 2012)

i think that western is much more exciting and fun!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Jeffries are a really old English company from where some of the best saddles were made - Walsall, Staffordshire, they have always had an excellent reputation but the saddle is only any use to you if it fits you and your horse - will the seller allow you to try it first?
I have been thinking about buying a western saddle - I quite like the look of the Cowboy Dressage competitions and I also thought it would be better for hanging stuff on for trail riding now we are in the US but I honestly didn't find them any more comfortable - maybe less - and they seem so heavy too so for now I'm sticking with my familiar english one
*bsms* I do like the look of the saddle you have though, I might look into those


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I have ridden thousands of miles in my english-type saddle. 

I don't think the _type_ of saddle matters, more that it fit your horse and yourself. If either of you are uncomfortable, its not going to work.

You said you have a medical condition that can/may make mounting difficult. If you feel having a horn to grab makes it easier, but grabbing mane doesn't give you the same feeling, you can run a strap across the front of your english saddle between the D rings to use as a support while getting on. Or, even better, you can make sure whatever horse you are riding is agreeable to you mounting from a variety of things (truck bumpers, fallen logs, gates, etc) and then the horn or lack thereof shouldn't matter much at all!


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

phantomhorse13 said:


> I have ridden thousands of miles in my english-type saddle.
> 
> I don't think the _type_ of saddle matters, more that it fit your horse and yourself. If either of you are uncomfortable, its not going to work.
> 
> You said you have a medical condition that can/may make mounting difficult. If you feel having a horn to grab makes it easier, but grabbing mane doesn't give you the same feeling, you can run a strap across the front of your english saddle between the D rings to use as a support while getting on. Or, even better, you can make sure whatever horse you are riding is agreeable to you mounting from a variety of things (truck bumpers, fallen logs, gates, etc) and then the horn or lack thereof shouldn't matter much at all!


Well, now that sort of depends on the type of trail riding you intend to do. If you're just going out for a couple hours at a time on well-developed trails, either will do. But if you plan on heading out for a full day, or overnight, or on poorly maintained or undeveloped trails, you have considerations other than simple saddle fit for horse and rider. While I recognize that your age and health may preclude the kind of trail rides I take, I'll not make that assumption. My dad is 78 and still goes out with me.

For a long ride, you're going to need someplace to hang certain things. I never go out on trail without a halter under the bridle and a long lead attached, which I coil around the saddle horn. I like to have a place to tie on a rain slicker and a jacket or long-sleeved shirt. You will need to hang a canteen somewhere, either on the saddle itself, or in a saddle bag. I suppose a camelback would do the trick as well, but on a long ride, that would become uncomfortable, hot, and create a sweaty spot on me. Where will you carry your hoof pick (you do take one with you, right?)? 

I once took a week pack trip in an Aussie saddle with a horn (you see it in my avatar). I liked the ride, but did not like the fact that there was no back skirt or jockey on the saddle, which had my saddlebags riding on the horse's back. I occasionally like to rest myself a little by hooking a leg around the saddle horn and riding sort of side-saddle. Can't do that with a saddle that has no horn or swells. Riding English pretty much requires constant contact with the horse's mouth. I would think that would get tiresome for horse and rider after four or five hours (although not being an English rider, I may be wrong on that). Western riding is generally done with one hand on the reins, allowing a free hand for other duties, such as towing a pack horse or handling a camera or binoculars. Another important point (for me anyway) is that it is easier to stay in the saddle with a western saddle when the proverbial "fecal matter comes in contact with the motorized oscillating ventilator device." 

If you are feeling uncomfortable in a western saddle, but fine in the English, try adjusting your stirrups up or down a notch and see how that affects you. Or you might try a different saddle. The problem may be that the saddle does not fit you well. Maybe the stirrups are set too far aft or forward for you. Different saddles are made differently. I can attest there is a big difference in ride comfort with a saddle that fits you well.

These are only a few of the reasons I choose a western saddle for my kind of trail riding. It works well whether I'm just going out for a short jaunt or a week-long pack trip.

Then again, I have to admit that I often have visions of myself in an English saddle, galloping through fields, jumping stone walls with coattails flying.:wink:


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I ride on the trails in an English jump saddle and we do just fine. Most of the riders at my barn ride in English gear. The one lady that doesn't has big dreams about being a barrel racer but she's just denyIng reality.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

One of my best friends trail rides in an English saddle (Wintec), and I have known other people who ride in dressage saddles comfortably. There is really no reason why you can't ride in an English saddle on trail, especially if you're already comfortable and have a balanced seat in that style of saddle, and as long as the saddle fits your horse well. 

I rode English for most of my life (arena-riding, huntseat, jumping, some dressage) and when I started riding trail I used my close-contact jumping saddle just because that's what I had. Not bad for shorter trips, but it's really not designed for that type of riding. 

I ride in a western saddle now (Tucker) though I kind of regret buying a saddle with a horn since it really serves no purpose and gets in the way more than anything. But. . .well. . .it's a Tucker saddle and I love it.:lol:

There are several saddle-makers (Tucker included) that do English-style endurance and trail saddles and I would give serious thought to getting one of them.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

If you are comfortable with English than do it. There are English type trail saddles that have lots of tie rings.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Jolly Badger said:


> One of my best friends trail rides in an English saddle (Wintec), and I have known other people who ride in dressage saddles comfortably. There is really no reason why you can't ride in an English saddle on trail, especially if you're already comfortable and have a balanced seat in that style of saddle, and as long as the saddle fits your horse well.
> 
> I rode English for most of my life (arena-riding, huntseat, jumping, some dressage) and when I started riding trail I used my close-contact jumping saddle just because that's what I had. Not bad for shorter trips, but it's really not designed for that type of riding.
> 
> ...




Thanks for that tip.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I trail ride in my English saddles. Always have. It's more about what _you_ find most comfortable, than the type of saddle.

I'd really like to have a Tucker endurance with English rigging someday. Until then, I'm just as happy riding in my Stubben or Wintec.


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks a LOT guys. Now I'm REALLY confused. :???: I guess I'll just have to trade off until I figure out which one I like best, or maybe use English for short rides and my endurance saddle for long ones. I did buy a felt Down Under saddle blanket with pockets that fits both my endurance and englsih saddle, so If I need to carry something when I ride English (And DEFINITELY a hoof pick, always, LOL) I can use that. Thanks for all of the ideas, and I'll let you know what happens. WIsh me luck!!


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Well just going to say I have used my dressage saddle for months, just got an aussie saddle that I have yet to ride in. Figured it was safer than tying all my bags to the billets lol.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

poppy1356 said:


> Well just going to say I have used my dressage saddle for months, just got an aussie saddle that I have yet to ride in. Figured it was safer than tying all my bags to the billets lol.


That looks nice
Is it any heavier than the dressage saddle you have?
The weight is one of my biggest concerns


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

That is my dressage saddle lol, it worked ok. Not the best for tying stuff too. Below is my Aussie. I think it weights about 20-25lbs, but I'm used to carrying my dressage saddle around with one finger lol, it does only weigh 7lbs afterall.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

poppy1356 said:


> That is my dressage saddle lol, it worked ok. Not the best for tying stuff too. Below is my Aussie. I think it weights about 20-25lbs, but I'm used to carrying my dressage saddle around with one finger lol, it does only weigh 7lbs afterall.


Oops - Had to find my glasses and stop the light from glaring on the computer screen to see it properly!!!
How is Izzie coping with the extra weight - did she seem to notice it even?


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

She was more ****ed about being in a stall than having that on. But I have ridden her in a western saddle so I'm sure she will be fine with it. I can't ride in it yet, I don't have a girth that fits.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I love riding english, but after my riding accident, it hurts so bad to ride english, so I'm back to completely western, instead of both... 

I always thought western was more fun to trail ride in, though... and english was more fun for playing around in the open w/t/c...


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I have rode in Western, Aussie and Endurance. I like all of them. Never rode in an English saddle except for a few seconds in the arena!

I loved my Aussies (had horned and no horn) as they have the poleys for security. I like my no horn Aussie as it is very much like an English saddle. 

My new Endurance saddle is very comfortable and light weight. It probably weighs around 20 lbs. Tons of ties - 4 on each side so plenty of places to tie darn near anything I need. Slim pommel that I can grab for security if I feel the need. Rings galore to attach stuff to. 

I got rid of my first two Aussies like an idiot. I bought another one without a horn to use while my new Endurance was being made. I have only rode in it a few times but liked it. 

Ride in which ever you feel most comfortable in. There are no rules in trail riding - one of my riding buddies rides in a Steele Plantation that looks very much like an English Saddle. She never rides in anything but that no matter what! Some of my buddies have rode English and Western on the same ride with me on one of the Aussies. All riding the same terrain without an issue. 

Glad you got back into riding...I did too at 50 years old and am loving it. (the avatar picture is me in the horned Aussie riding out at Tyrrell Park with Hildebrandt Bayou in the back)


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

thenrie said:


> For a long ride, you're going to need someplace to hang certain things. I never go out on trail without a halter under the bridle and a long lead attached, which I coil around the saddle horn. I like to have a place to tie on a rain slicker and a jacket or long-sleeved shirt. You will need to hang a canteen somewhere, either on the saddle itself, or in a saddle bag. I suppose a camelback would do the trick as well, but on a long ride, that would become uncomfortable, hot, and create a sweaty spot on me. Where will you carry your hoof pick (you do take one with you, right?)?


I carry everything short of the kitchen sink with me when I ride--that is what D-rings (and saddle bags and shoelaces) are for! My reins have clip attachments, so they double as a lead rope if necessary (and the halter is already there, with the headstall attached). I agree the idea of a camelback for hours and hours sounds agonizing, which is why I carry 2 water bottles instead.

This is the saddle I use on Dream (and the one I commented about riding thousands of miles in):










And this is my catch-ride saddle, that goes on anything else I may be lucky enough to ride:












thenrie said:


> Riding English pretty much requires constant contact with the horse's mouth. I would think that would get tiresome for horse and rider after four or five hours (although not being an English rider, I may be wrong on that). Western riding is generally done with one hand on the reins, allowing a free hand for other duties, such as towing a pack horse or handling a camera or binoculars.


Just because your butt is sitting on something that looks like an english saddle does not mean you have to be riding 2-handed or with contact! Goodness knows I take a billion pictures and videos of my rides, so I always ride one-handed (or sometimes when I get really lazy, I drop the reins altogether). :lol:


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Hahhahaha I ride one handed some of the time myself - sometimes two. I also have the halter bridle combo that for trail riding is just the bomb. His bit set comes off and he is just in a halter. Love love love that.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

How new was your western saddle? I have found that the more my heavily tooled saddle is ridden (and broke in) the better it feels. I don't ride English, but I was under the impression that your legs are more bent in English? I would think the western style with a longer leg would be more comfortable.


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

Well in the last several days I have traded off riding both english and western. I still feel more comfortable in the english saddle, and I have a pad with pockets, so I can stash stuff in there. I think I'm going to try to go english, at least for now. I took full advantage of my d rings, and of course my daughter's saddle. LOL. I think Nibbles is more comfortable in ENglish gear. Here are pictures both ways (my daughter riding her western, and me english - the colored paper is to make sure we didn't get shot! hunting season!!) Also, hadn't gotten my english bridle yet so still using the western in both

Also question - I want to get a breastplate for my english saddle - any suggestions to type or style for trail riding?? I prefer to stick with leather, but those colors in biothane are great!!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

First, it isn't the style of saddle that makes your comfortable, it is how well made it is. I don't get rid of a lot of saddles--I have 2 Western, 4 English and about 8 McClellans, _and no, I won't give a sales pitch for them._ My most comfortable saddles are either my one cheap English that is 20 years broken in--you don't have time for this!--or the comfortable McClellan's that DH and I didn't sell to somebody else.
First, keep the Western for the time being bc when you find what you like you can sell the whole rig as a matching set.
Second, you need to try the BEST name-brand Western saddles, and, if I was in market for a Western saddle, I'd be looking for a flexible tree, IMHO.
You will be in pain riding a saddle that is too small and though you can handle one a bit too large, I would suggest a perfect fit. I ride a 17 1/2" English, and I ride a 15" Western. You probably fit that range.
Have you gone to any actual tack shops? We buy SO MUCH online today, it's hard to remember that you will be able to sit on them there to really get a good feel. Remember, well made western saddles are designed for ALL DAY riding. Yours obviously doesn't fit you well, or you'd be bragging about the rides you took in it.
I agree that a good English saddle is great to trail ride in, but the rings aren't as durable to tie stuff on as a Western is. DH and I usually tie the following to our saddles while trail riding all day:
--leather saddle bags
one for extra reins, girth, punch, etc. and snake load/regular load pistol
one for first aid (people on one side, horses on the other)
--canvas saddles bags (lunch, etc.)
--gum blanket (rubber CW raincoat)
--metal picket pin (obvious)--with grazing rope
--feed bag, with grain for lunch break and one complete extra bridle
--canteen
--2 extra canteens, with hand-made leather swing that snaps to rings on saddles
Here is my good mare on the last trail ride trip in SD 3 years ago.










Have you considered a Steele saddle? 
Steele Trail Saddles by Custom Tree and Saddle
The people I have run across (while trail ride camping) swear by them, and they are very much like an Aussie/Western cross. They make models withOUT the horn, but with many places to tie to. I am considering buying one very soon.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

AQHSam said:


> How new was your western saddle? I have found that the more my heavily tooled saddle is ridden (and broke in) the better it feels. I don't ride English, but I was under the impression that your legs are more bent in English? I would think the western style with a longer leg would be more comfortable.


Depends what you are doing in english. If I'm doing arena work my stirrups are shorter, if I'm running trails they are one notch lower and if I am just walking a trail they are 4 notches lower. Western saddles pretty much fix my leg in the wrong position. I doesn't matter what saddle as both knees have had injuries and therefore nothing normal will keep them from hurting. With the english leathers there is more freedom of movement to keep my knees from locking.

Western saddles to me feel like they are trying to tear my hips apart. I can't get my butt down in them and therefore lose my stirrups constantly with western.


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

Those Steele saddle look gorgeous, but they are WAY out of my price range. I don't think my western type endurance saddle really fits me. It LOOKS like it is the right size - plenty of room, but it FEELS a little smal, and it just isn't comfortable. The english saddle is one my huband picked up. It is definitely too big for me. I am looking for my own saddle now, but I have a problem with him thinking "Cheap is best". I know I can get a good buy somewhere, and i don't mind looking for a bargain, but it's hard with his mind set to buy real quality, which I want. Also, the places he insists we look (Garage sales, flea markets, etc. won't lwt you try them to see if they fit your horse, so if I pick one that doesn't fit, I'll never hear the end of it. He thinks I'm being too picky anyway. He said that when he rode when he was young, no one paid any atention to saddle fit. No, I don't think they did as much, but there were probably a lot of unhappy horses! Sorry for the rant, just frustrated.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

I sat on 3 western saddles last week in a store and 2 were miserably uncomfortable. My friend found only 1 saddle uncomfortable I don't think all saddles are made equally. It really sounds like you bought a bad saddle. I hope you find one that is more comfy.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

My cousin just bought a Steele saddle. It is nice!


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm an English-only rider and I do a lot of trail riding too. However, we don't have trails that huge as some of you in the USA do, so my rides are rarely longer than 3-4 hours and I either don't take anything with me, or I pack a couple of things in a smallish backpack. I have a Kieffer A/P saddle, so nothing designed specially for trails. Regarding stirrups, I make them as long or short as I will need in the trails - if I plan on lazy plodding, I make them long, if I want to do a lot of active trotting, cantering, galloping and jumping over some logs, I make them much shorter. As for contact, "proper" riding, etc. - heck, I often ride one-handed in the trails, and sometimes even bridleless.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Great thread. RE: cost of a Steele Saddle, I actually thought that just under $2,000.00 was affordable! I'm still using one cheap English saddle that I bought for $35.00 in the late 1980's!!
May I suggest that you look at the size of your husband's new English saddle and shop for one 1/2" size smaller. I think if you buy an inexpensive package deal (saddle, leathers + irons + pads, string girth and bridle) it will give you something to ride while you shop around. Sorry, I posted before I'd read that you had sold the Western one.
Honestly, some of the _best_ Western saddles are going for ~$4,000.00 each--boy that BETTER be a comfortable saddle!
I just did a search and found several sites that sell used Circle Y saddles
Circle Y Saddles for sale around USA :: HorseClicks
This 16" one is $850.00
...more...
Circle Y Barrel Saddles and Circle Y Serial Numbers
16" Circle Y Equitation Show Saddle for sale in Sauk, Wisconsin :: HorseClicks
I think _these prices_ are more comfortable! =D


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

I always ride in western and I do serious trail riding. I love my current saddle, but I have went through quite a few before I found the right one. And I bought this saddle used for $150 :wink:.


----------

